# Srixon Z series forged irons.



## Tommo21 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Troops

I've waited a while to write my review of the new Srixon z745/945 forged irons. Why, well, it's easy to choose a new set of irons, think they're the best thing since sliced bread before you get some proper golfing mileage by actually using them.  

Being honest, I had no intention of buying these irons. In fact, I never had any real intention of buying anything at all, although I was never truly settled with my RBZ tours.  Anyway, all that was blown away once I had a closer look at the Srixon's. Besides, I already booked a session on trackman with top club fitter Scott Gourlay at Craigmillar park golf club. sggt.co.uk  I drop into Scotts once in a blue moon to see what heâ€™s up to, whatâ€™s new. Scott knows his stuff and heâ€™s always up to speed with the latest gear. Not just clubs, but he has an Aladdinâ€™s cave full of many different makes and types of shafts. Incidentally, Scott won't sell you a single ball if it's not right for you. He's a guy to trust, trust me.

For me, Srixon, in one hit, have produced a family of irons that should suite every golfer of every ability. They are that good. As a poor 5 HC player my combo set consists of 4 to 8 iron in the z745 model with the 9 and PW completing my set in the bladed z945 model. I wish I was brave enough to have a few more of the full blades in there. 

To get a set of forged irons that still go out there is rare indeed. Donâ€™t take my word for it; itâ€™s backed up by some recent You Tube reviews. However, thatâ€™s not the reason I bought these irons. It was the buttery feel, the eye catching good looks, the appealing top line, the surprising amount of forgiveness, the better dispersion figures, the penetrating ball flight that fits my game, the way the V sole is finished and the balanced way they feel and sit at address. The overall quality and finish is very high and all at a really good competitive price, especially for forged irons. 

I also like the seamless look of the set. Many sets Iâ€™ve had in the past have one iron, usually the 7 or 8 that just doesnâ€™t blend in with the rest of the set, not looking quite right. Not so with the Srixons. I can honestly say that Iâ€™ve never come across a set of irons that ticks all the boxes that I need to tick, and some more.  

I could easily see a scratch golfer using a complete set of 745s or 945s. Or a 3 HC player having a couple of long irons in the z545 guise with the rest made up in the z745. The combinations are endless and each club blends perfectly as a set. I can also see an improving player having a set of 545s then adding or changing to a set of 745s as he improves. It's endless, very clever and it makes you wonder why it's not happened before. Still, all good ideas usually come with â€œwhy didnâ€™t I think of that". Some have mentioned the concept is similar to Mizunoâ€™s MP 53 / MP 54 irons. Well, not really. Mizuno dictate where the change over happens going from cavity to blade. With the Srixons, you can decide, and you also have a choice of three heads. 

It wouldnâ€™t surprise me if other manufacturers copied this concept, but they'll need to be good to step over the z series irons, because Srixon have stepped over everyone else in my humble opinion.    

So.....donâ€™t take my word for it. Srixon are not throwing them at every outlet, a good thing if you ask me. Go find your Srixon dealer. Good things are worth waiting for. Iâ€™ve waited 40 years. 

Cheers Tommo


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 26, 2015)

My bag........I think I need to get a Srixon bag.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2015)

They look class tommo and by the numbers branded on that rick sheils vid, are forgiving too. Im regretting getting my MP4's now


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 27, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			They look class tommo and by the numbers branded on that rick sheils vid, are forgiving too. Im regretting getting my MP4's now

Click to expand...

Don't be too hasty mate. In saying that, the reason I waited to review the Srixons was to get over the honeymoon period. Always a big ask when you buy new bats. I've honestly never had irons this good. I'm even thinking of getting a 5 and a 9 iron just for practice use, but I'll wait until I dink one....LOL


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			Don't be too hasty mate. In saying that, the reason I waited to review the Srixons was to get over the honeymoon period. Always a big ask when you buy new bats. I've honestly never had irons this good. I'm even thinking of getting a 5 and a 9 iron just for practice use, but I'll wait until I dink one....LOL
		
Click to expand...

how are you finding distance any gain or loss from your old clubs?


----------



## farfaeforfar (Jan 27, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			Don't be too hasty mate. In saying that, the reason I waited to review the Srixons was to get over the honeymoon period. Always a big ask when you buy new bats. I've honestly never had irons this good. I'm even thinking of getting a 5 and a 9 iron just for practice use, but I'll wait until I dink one....LOL
		
Click to expand...

I'm just a tiny bit jealous I don't have mine now.........


----------



## CharlieWebb (Jan 27, 2015)

Those sticks look amazing  How much do they retail at?


----------



## Darren24 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice write up there Tommo. Makes me cringe that I  didn't try them before I got my ping G30's. Will do a write up when I finally get out on the course and use mine.


----------



## Lump (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd also be interested to know how much these cost. I've been trying to locate a fitter but can't find anywhere that has them on Demo. 
I need a full set of 945 irons in my life.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 27, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			how are you finding distance any gain or loss from your old clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I would say near a club more. I don't hit it that far anyway so that was a bonus.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 27, 2015)

Lump said:



			I'd also be interested to know how much these cost. I've been trying to locate a fitter but can't find anywhere that has them on Demo. 
I need a full set of 945 irons in my life.
		
Click to expand...

Should be comfortably under Â£600.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 27, 2015)

LUMP.............Did you try the Srixon site, click on custom fit then down near the bottom look for "find nearest stockist".


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			LUMP.............Did you try the Srixon site, click on custom fit then down near the bottom look for "find nearest stockist".
		
Click to expand...

yes, i think the national fitting centre was in the NE, i want to say Slayley hall?


----------



## DCB (Jan 27, 2015)

Good write up Tommo. Looks like you've found the ideal combo set for your needs. The look like they'll nip the ball off the top of the turf in competent hands


----------



## moogie (Jan 27, 2015)

North of England
Dynamic indoor golf is a Srixon stockist,  fitter
Based in Brunswick,  Newcastle upon Tyne

dynamicindoorgolf.com


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2015)

Good write up. I've seen these irons at Silvermere in Surrey and they do look very nice.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 28, 2015)

DCB said:



			Good write up Tommo. Looks like you've found the ideal combo set for your needs. The look like they'll nip the ball off the top of the turf in competent hands 

Click to expand...

The short irons are great for we chip shots from tight linksy turf. As good a set of irons I've ever had.


----------

